# Tool less quill lock on Clausing 8520



## woodchucker (May 20, 2017)

Got tired of taking out the wrench to lock the quill when I went from drill to mill. Or if I lowered the quill for light milling.   I should have made the handle 2 " longer for more leverage.

So made this quill lock.  http://imgur.com/a/njDkM


----------



## Rootpass (May 20, 2017)

I didn't even know that was the quill lock! Great idea!!!


----------



## Terrywerm (May 21, 2017)

Nice work!  I've been thinking about doing the same thing, but it's been on the back burner for a while.


----------



## Tenpounder (Jun 15, 2017)

Brilliant! I'll have to make this as soon as i find a lathe. So jealous


----------

